# Bone to pick with Trainworld's online ordering



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Memories with bad dealings from my HO days with Trainworld return. 
I had placed 2 different orders online with Trainworld. The first one for Aristo Dbl. track portals went ok, but the second order for some MTH cars did NOT. 

First off, on their online ordering page(2) I saw the MTH 3 pack of the 4 bay GN hoppers and was thrilled I finally found them. They also showed the single cars. So I ordered a 3 pack and a single car. THen I got an E-mail back from them the next day that they were SOLD OUT of the 3 pak, but they did have the single cars. So I said I'll take 6 if you have them. Again another E-mail sayi ng that they only have 2 cars and did I want anything else. I said I'll take a GN flat car with logs. Yet again, another responce. We are out of the flatcars, do you want the 2 GN hoppers ??? I replied - yes. Now I get a call from them saying that they only have ONE GN hopper. I asked why did they say 2 in the E-mail ??? I asked if somehow they had sold one of them out from under me, they couldn't answer. I am VERY disappointed







And after this, I will NEVER deal with them again !!! So my search for the MTH 70-70022 3 pack of GN 4 bay hoppers continues







I don't know if I'll ever find them. I'd pay good $$$ to find them to add to my collection and I can alway use more of the 70-75026 single 4 bay GN hoppers as well. It takes sooo many to make a unit train and I don't have the patience to sit and decal out cars that A) have the letters strung out across the whole car body between rib. and B) cars that in 1/32 really are not the correct size for our 1/29th world. 

But I just wanted to rant about the bad service I have had with Trainworld's on-line ordering.

Rocky


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Rocky - 

Didn't Trainworld take phone orders at that time? 

I used to order some G-Scale items from them years ago and the order process via phone from Canada went like this: 

Ring, Ring.... 
Trainworld, phone number please (struck me as an odd question first time around) 
Me: 613-xxx-xxxx 
They: are you xxxx, still at this adress and they would rattle it off 
Me: Yes 
They: Order number? 
Me: LGB xxxxx 
They: next.... 
Me; That's all 
They: OK to charge it to the credit card on file 
Me: Yes 
They: Thank-you for your business. 

That whole process took less than a minute - very impersonal but efficient. 
If they didn't have what I wanted or not the whole quantity, I would know right away - none of this email correspondence back and forth. 

Knut


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had the same experience with Trainworld as Knut has had, Rocky. I do my "shopping" on the internet, but when I'm ready to purchase, from any of the dealers I deal with, I do it on the phone. If they have what you want the next time, try the phone before writing them off totally. I certainly understand your frustration. 

Ed


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainworld rarely updates their online catalog. So I don't order anything from them online.


Any order with them almost has to be done on phone. That's the only way to be sure what you want is in stock.


----------

